# Rebel T3i troubleshoot question



## Unkyoka (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all, I just bought a new Canon Rebel T3i and I'm having trouble with one thing. If the flip out LCD screen is on, I can't take quick shots. Sometimes it just spends a ton of time focusing in and out and often its 10 seconds after i depress the shutter button before it actually takes the shot. If I turn off the LCD and simply look through the analog viewfinder, I can take pictures instantly. I'm a novice so I might not be asking this question correctly, but is there a setting that will make the camera take quick shots with the LCD on? Could this be a problem with the camer? (I just bought it)


----------



## belial (Aug 11, 2012)

Unkyoka said:
			
		

> Hi all, I just bought a new Canon Rebel T3i and I'm having trouble with one thing. If the flip out LCD screen is on, I can't take quick shots. Sometimes it just spends a ton of time focusing in and out and often its 10 seconds after i depress the shutter button before it actually takes the shot. If I turn off the LCD and simply look through the analog viewfinder, I can take pictures instantly. I'm a novice so I might not be asking this question correctly, but is there a setting that will make the camera take quick shots with the LCD on? Could this be a problem with the camer? (I just bought it)



The t3i uses contrast autofocus by default in live view. Contrast detection is much slower than the phase detection used in normal view. You can change this in your settings under the live view settings. Switch the autofocus to quick autofocus. This will black out your screen while it uses the phase detection.


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 11, 2012)

belial said:


> Unkyoka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your so smart


----------



## NikonBoii_P510 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel but i have a Nikon and i have the same problem but you have to go to your settings and edit it. Im also a rookie.


----------

